# Moving and Jobs in Spain



## Mark and Linda (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, 
We have been thinking of moving to spain for some time now and have decided to go now rather then later!
we are thinking of moving to the Andulcian area,have found out about renting long term in the area,but would like to know what the job prospects are like?
i am a mechanical engineer with over 20yrs experience,but have also worked as a painter and decorater in the past,and my wife is a gardener.
my son is 18yrs old and would like to be able to do some general handywork too.
is there anyway anyone could help us get started or does anyone know any decent contacts for jobs?
many thanks
mark and linda


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mark and Linda, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I can't help you with Spain, but I'm sure someone will be along soon who can. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

Mark and Linda said:


> Hi,
> We have been thinking of moving to spain for some time now and have decided to go now rather then later!
> we are thinking of moving to the Andulcian area,have found out about renting long term in the area,but would like to know what the job prospects are like?
> i am a mechanical engineer with over 20yrs experience,but have also worked as a painter and decorater in the past,and my wife is a gardener.
> ...


Hiya 
Unless you speak spanish then you may have issues getting a mechanics job in a garage, and might have think about going solo or teaming up with english speaking mechanics and aiming at the english speaking market, in which case it might be better to aim for somewhere with a higher ex pat or english speaking population.
You say you'll rent, think about how you'll fund the rental income... we rented out our houses in the Uk first for 6 months before leaping in and selling up. Rental contracts here long term are normally 11 months, with a 2 month deposit... can vary tho. If you have no place to rent out in the UK and have to work for you rental income, then do plan carefully and make sure you have a job to come to beforehand.

A lot of people have problems finding jobs which match their abilities out here, and find themself in jobs they are way over qualified for, but with a lifestyle second to none. so the amount of gardeners, odd job people, painters etc are huge in all ex pat areas....


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2008)

look in the "SUR IN ENGLISH" there is allways jobs in there you can log on the internet site.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

removal man said:


> look in the "SUR IN ENGLISH" there is allways jobs in there you can log on the internet site.


I have sent you a pm


----------



## Mark and Linda (Mar 2, 2008)

hi stravinsky ,
i cant find the pm you have sent ,
it is not showing up on messages


----------



## SpainExpat (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you tried posting a job wanted ad on here and other Spain Forums? You'd be surprised at the response you'll get sometimes. You'll probably have to be flexible though - your first job in Spain will likely not be up your alley, but a foot in the door. It's like starting over again in many respects and without knowing Spanish it's doubly tough.


----------

